# Tannin additives



## Geronimo (Mar 15, 2013)

Does anyone use them? Are the expensive ones really a lot better than the others?


----------



## Deezil (Mar 15, 2013)

I've done some white paper reading, enough to order some of them myself.. The jury is still out here (havent made a batch with them yet) but from what i've heard from others experiences, i dont fear that my money was wasted.

I went with Scotts Lab products - Uva`Tan, Tannin Riche, FT Blanc & FT Rouge lines

While they aren't tannins, i've seen improvements already in my wines through the use of Booster Blanc / Booster Rouge and OptiWhite / OptiRed.. They're yeast-derived additives, but i thought they're worth mentioning..


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 15, 2013)

I use French oak finishing tannin. I've also used grape skin fermenting tannin. 
I'd love to try some Scott labs tannins but they make 14 varieties. 
Where to start and where can I find them in Canada?
I've never seen them at local brew shops and most brew shop operators shrug when I mention They make several types of tannin. 

Personally I'm looking for a tannin that replicates a Chilean Shiraz.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 16, 2013)

I ordered the finishing tannins from my LBS. 

Ill report my tastings.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 16, 2013)

Deezil said:


> havent made a batch with them yet.


 
You've had them how long and not used them yet....
I used some FT Blanc in some Chardonell but it is still bulk aging so the jury is also still out on that.
We carry a lot of the Scott line in small amounts for the home wine maker check the web site.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 17, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> You've had them how long and not used them yet....





I havent made anything at all, yet! Carboys are full, i need to bottle 

Gonna use em in that Banana Melomel/Port/Bochet, a regular Bochet mead, and a Blackberry Mead, but thats about all im making this year

New logo looks awesome btw!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 17, 2013)

Duh! you just need more carboys, problem solved!


----------



## BobF (Mar 17, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Duh! you just need more carboys, problem solved!



Hey Doug, I dig the new logo. Classier if you ask me. Oh, you didn't ask me, did you?


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 17, 2013)

Deezil, You need a bananner guard before you get any new carboys! The new correct term for a fruit Bochet is Bochetomel. A bannana Bochetomel with the caramel toasted honey would be one of those batches you wished you made 20 gallons of! It will be so good you will want to share it with everyone and then kick yourself in the arse for not saving enough bottles back to age and see what it will taste like in a year so you have to start another batch but you have something silly taking up your carboy space and will have to bottle it to early so your problems just keep growning. Better to just get some more carboys I wonder if there are any suppliers in this thread who are about to have a carboy sale WVMJ



Deezil said:


> I havent made anything at all, yet! Carboys are full, i need to bottle
> 
> Gonna use em in that Banana Melomel/Port/Bochet, a regular Bochet mead, and a Blackberry Mead, but thats about all im making this year
> 
> New logo looks awesome btw!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 17, 2013)

Bob and Manley, thanks on the new logo. A lot of people have noticed already. was not real happy with the old one but is was done in a hurry when I first got the web site up and running. More changes coming....


----------



## Arne (Mar 18, 2013)

Deezil said:


> I havent made anything at all, yet! Carboys are full, i need to bottle
> 
> Oh Deez, we all feel so so sorry for you.  Wish we were all there to help you out with the full carboys. Arne.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 21, 2013)

Are we talking full carboys with tannin additives?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 21, 2013)

Geronimo said:


> Are we talking full carboys with tannin additives?



Yes. FT are fermenting tannins. 
7 to choose from. 

http://www.scottlab.com/products-30.aspx


----------

